# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  عدم ادراک زبان فصیح سامانه ی محترم سازمان سنجش  :)))) کمک!

## serentipity

دوستان من فارغ التحصیلم!همین پارسالم فارغ التحصیل شدم! یجای ثبت نام کنکور زده بود دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل بعد دوتا گزینه داشت: دوره ی پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم نظام قدیم !!! از اونجایی که خب دیپلم نظام قدیم نیستم زدم دوره پیش دانشگاهی !این درسته؟؟؟؟توی اون فرمی هم که آخر کار بهت میده همینو زده!خب من که تو دوره ی پیش دانشگاهی نیستم!چیکار کنیم؟؟؟؟همون درسته؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## serentipity



----------


## RealMohsen

سلام . 
درسته مشکلی نداره ...

----------


## serentipity

> سلام . 
> درسته مشکلی نداره ...


مرسی استرس گرفته بودم!
ولی خب واقعا بهتر بود گزینه های سوالو واضح تر مینوشتن که جای شک باقی نمونه.

----------


## RealMohsen

> مرسی استرس گرفته بودم!
> ولی خب واقعا بهتر بود گزینه های سوالو واضح تر مینوشتن که جای شک باقی نمونه.


سازمان سنجشه دیگه . 
خواهش . 
ان شاالله موفق باشید .

----------


## legendmat

> 


منظور سنجش اینه که شما فارغ التحصیل دوره پیش دانشگاهی هستین یا نظام قدیم. که شما هم درست انتخاب کردین.

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط serentipity


مرسی استرس گرفته بودم!
ولی خب واقعا بهتر بود گزینه های سوالو واضح تر مینوشتن که جای شک باقی نمونه.



سلام
کاملا واضح منظورش فارغ التحصیل پیش دانشگاهی هست و درست نوشتید*

----------


## serentipity

> *
> 
> سلام
> کاملا واضح منظورش فارغ التحصیل پیش دانشگاهی هست و درست نوشتید*


ممنووون :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
درسته جای بحث نداره و منم کاملا متوجه شدم!
ولی برای من واضح نبود ! وقتی سوال باشد دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل؟
قاعدتا پاسخ نباید دوره "پیش دانشگاهی" یا "دیپلم نظام قدیم" باشه....
میتونست باشه وضعیت فارغ التحصیلی: و آنگاه میشد از "پیش دانشگاهی" یا "دیپلم نظام قدیم"
ذهن زیادی منطقی دردسره دیگه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط serentipity


ممنووون
درسته جای بحث نداره و منم کاملا متوجه شدم!
ولی برای من واضح نبود ! وقتی سوال باشد دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل؟
قاعدتا پاسخ نباید دوره "پیش دانشگاهی" یا "دیپلم نظام قدیم" باشه....
میتونست باشه وضعیت فارغ التحصیلی: و آنگاه میشد از "پیش دانشگاهی" یا "دیپلم نظام قدیم"
ذهن زیادی منطقی دردسره دیگه



بله مثل کد نظام وظیفه یکم مبهمه*

----------


## meyc93

دوستان این فیلد اقلیتهای مذهبی رو باید هیچکدام بزنیم یا کلن خالی بزاریم؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## RealMohsen

> دوستان این فیلد اقلیتهای مذهبی رو باید هیچکدام بزنیم یا کلن خالی بزاریم؟


هیچکدام رو بزنید ...

----------


## serentipity

> دوستان این فیلد اقلیتهای مذهبی رو باید هیچکدام بزنیم یا کلن خالی بزاریم؟


من زدم هیچکدام. الان یادم نیست ولی فکر کنم اصلا نمیشد خالی گذاشتش.
در ضمن جای دیگری یادمه که دین اسلامو زده بودیم.
پس همون هیچکدام درسته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## serentipity

> من زدم هیچکدام. الان یادم نیست ولی فکر کنم اصلا نمیشد خالی گذاشتش.
> در ضمن جای دیگری یادمه که دین اسلامو زده بودیم.
> پس همون هیچکدام درسته


والا ما شانس نداریم الان سر کنکور برامون دفترچه سوالات معارف مخصوص اقلیت مذهبی "هیچکدام" میاد  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## meyc93

> والا ما شانس نداریم الان سر کنکور برامون دفترچه سوالات معارف مخصوص اقلیت مذهبی "هیچکدام" میاد


دقیقا منم از همین میترسم  :Yahoo (94): 

من خالی گزاشتمش ولی ثبتنامم تکمیل شد!
پس برم ویرایشش کنم؟

----------


## roc

> دقیقا منم از همین میترسم 
> 
> من خالی گزاشتمش ولی ثبتنامم تکمیل شد!
> پس برم ویرایشش کنم؟


نه اگه

مشکلی بود ثبت نامت کامل نمی شد

ارور می داد

----------


## serentipity

> دقیقا منم از همین میترسم 
> 
> من خالی گزاشتمش ولی ثبتنامم تکمیل شد!
> پس برم ویرایشش کنم؟


نه بابا همون هیچکدام درسته
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): حساس نشو

----------


## hrostami

> فایل پیوست 67679


دوستان خواهشمندم کمکم کنید.... مشکل من اینه که من الان دانش آموز پیش هستم و اونجا که نوشته دروس و نمرات سوابق پیش دانشگاهی صحیح است زده خیر....من هنوز مدرک پیش نگرفتم اصلا! واسه دوستام اصلا این گزینه رو ننوشته  @moh3enn

----------


## RealMohsen

> دوستان خواهشمندم کمکم کنید.... مشکل من اینه که من الان دانش آموز پیش هستم و اونجا که نوشته دروس و نمرات سوابق پیش دانشگاهی صحیح است زده خیر....من هنوز مدرک پیش نگرفتم اصلا! واسه دوستام اصلا این گزینه رو ننوشته  @moh3enn


گرامی من فارغ التحصیل هستم ...برای من خیر زده . 
فک کنم برای کسایی که هنوز دانش اموز هستن و کسایی که قبل سال 91 مدرک پیش گرفتن _ خیر _ میزنه ...چون نمره ای برای تایید ندارن ...
حالا بازم دوستان بگن نظرشونو  .

----------


## hrostami

> گرامی من فارغ التحصیل هستم ...برای من خیر زده . 
> فک کنم برای کسایی که هنوز دانش اموز هستن و کسایی که قبل سال 91 مدرک پیش گرفتن _ خیر _ میزنه ...چون نمره ای برای تایید ندارن ...
> حالا بازم دوستان بگن نظرشونو  .


من خودم ثبت نام کردم....واسه دوستام که بردن کافی نت اصلا این باکس نداره!

----------


## serentipity

> من خودم ثبت نام کردم....واسه دوستام که بردن کافی نت اصلا این باکس نداره!


به نظرم شما یه بار دیگه برو سایت سنجش تو ویرایش اطلاعات دوباره همه چیزو چک کن شاید درست شد

----------


## serentipity

> دوستان خواهشمندم کمکم کنید.... مشکل من اینه که من الان دانش آموز پیش هستم و اونجا که نوشته دروس و نمرات سوابق پیش دانشگاهی صحیح است زده خیر....من هنوز مدرک پیش نگرفتم اصلا! واسه دوستام اصلا این گزینه رو ننوشته  @moh3enn


آره منم تو برگه ثبت نام پارسالم که پیش بودم همچین چیزی ننوشته بود

----------


## serentipity

> من خودم ثبت نام کردم....واسه دوستام که بردن کافی نت اصلا این باکس نداره!


 
تنها چیزی که به ذهنم میرسه اینه که شما شاید سال فارغ التحصیلیتونو اشتباه زدید
امیدوارم دوستان بیشتر راهنمایی کنند

----------


## SkyWalker313

> نه اگه
> 
> مشکلی بود ثبت نامت کامل نمی شد
> 
> ارور می داد


تو فرم ثبت نام که چاپیشو گرفتم هیچی ننوشته چجوریه؟
یادم نیست هیچکدام زدم یا اصلا نزدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roc

> تو فرم ثبت نام که چاپیشو گرفتم هیچی ننوشته چجوریه؟
> یادم نیست هیچکدام زدم یا اصلا نزدم


هیچی

ننوشته 

خو 
یعنی 
همون 

هیچ 
کدام

معمولا سه تا خط تیره میزاره

مثل این : ---

----------


## hrostami

> تنها چیزی که به ذهنم میرسه اینه که شما شاید سال فارغ التحصیلیتونو اشتباه زدید
> امیدوارم دوستان بیشتر راهنمایی کنند


خیر، اشتباه از خودشون بود، دوباره که رفتم پرینت بگیرم خودش درست شده بود

----------


## serentipity

> خیر، اشتباه از خودشون بود، دوباره که رفتم پرینت بگیرم خودش درست شده بود


خب خداروشکر که مشکلتون حل شد. موفق باشید  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------

